# Virtual Reality: 20.000 US-Dollar für Sexspielzeug und Porno-Spiel



## Peter Bathge (2. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Virtual Reality: 20.000 US-Dollar für Sexspielzeug und Porno-Spiel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Virtual Reality: 20.000 US-Dollar für Sexspielzeug und Porno-Spiel


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2016)

Das ist schon extrem freakig, aber schlimm finde ich es nicht. Es soll jeder in seiner Freizeit machen, was er will, solange er niemand anderem damit schadet.


----------



## Loosa (2. Februar 2016)

Finde ich ganz schön niedrig angesetzt. Und das Design ist so wenig gelungen wie die "Spielegrafik".
Die Technik mag ganz interessant sein, wenn sie denn wirklich funktioniert, aber da wirkt der "Arschwackler" von dieser Pornoseite überzeugender. Ist allerdings auch um ein vielfaches teurer.
Erfolgreich wird das bei dem Preis aber mit Sicherheit. 

Aber Big Bang Theory hat uns ja gelehrt, dass man sein bestes Stück nicht unbedingt in die Hände von Maschinen geben sollte.


----------



## leckmuschel (2. Februar 2016)

klingt nach howard wolowitz und seinem nasa-roboter


----------



## Emke (2. Februar 2016)

Sieht aber ziemlich unhandlich aus und wenn dann noch die pumpende Maschine laute von sich gibt... bezweifle sehr das es so viel Spaß macht wie die es vermarkten wollen  PS: Noch eins zum Design, sieht auch eher danach aus das einem sein Heiligtum da drin entfernt wird


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber Big Bang Theory hat uns ja gelehrt, dass man sein bestes Stück nicht unbedingt in die Hände von Maschinen geben sollte.



Wenn da was schiefläuft *autsch*


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2016)

naja, sowas gibt es ja schon als Partnervibratoren oder als Fleshlight für nur UNWESENTLICH billiger
ich glaube das Geld kann man auch in Geld Investieren


----------



## Cicero (2. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie machen mir die abgebildeten Utensilien.. Angst. Sieht schon sehr martialisch aus.


----------



## Loosa (2. Februar 2016)

Ich hab übrigens auch eine Crowdfunding Kampagne für neues Sexspielzeug am Start.
Günstig, leicht zu säubern und äußerst robust und variabel angelegt garantiere euch, ein gefühlsechtes und absolut unvergessliches Erlebnis! 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest einmal - das aber unglaublich intensiv.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Februar 2016)

Emke schrieb:


> Sieht aber ziemlich unhandlich aus und wenn dann noch die pumpende Maschine laute von sich gibt...



Das Ding macht bestimmt Geräusche, aber mit Kopfhörern sollte man das wohl übertönen können. ^^


Aber die Musik im Video, 1A! Dürfte auch HanFred gefallen.


----------



## WeeFilly (2. Februar 2016)

Ja, der Trailer ist auf jeden Fall brillant. Überzeugt auch die letzten Zweifler!


----------



## Worrel (2. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens auch eine Crowdfunding Kampagne für neues Sexspielzeug am Start.
> Günstig, leicht zu säubern und äußerst robust und variabel angelegt garantiere euch, ein gefühlsechtes und absolut unvergessliches Erlebnis!
> 
> 
> ...


Man muß bloß wissen, wann man aufhören muß:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (2. Februar 2016)

Gibts das auch ne Nummer größer?


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2016)

Ich hoffe PC Games Hardware macht  hiervon ein Video Review


----------



## Loosa (2. Februar 2016)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Gibts das auch ne Nummer größer?



Aber klaro. Kostet halt. Da sollte man sich über die richtige Größe nix vormachen. 




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Wynn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe PC Games Hardware macht hiervon ein Video Review



Hands on? Na ich weiß ja nicht ob ich da wirklich über Bugs, Abstürze und Hänger informiert werden will. Ist ja außerdem eh nur Singleplayer mit vorhersehbarem Storymodus.


----------



## Dolomedes (2. Februar 2016)

Sicher mal nett zum testen, ansonsten werd ich wohl bei analog bleiben..


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2016)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Sicher mal nett zum testen, ansonsten werd ich wohl bei analog bleiben..



für Anal-oges wird es bestimmt auch was geben


----------



## Kinorenegade (2. Februar 2016)

Ich denke, das das eine vorhersehbare Technik war. Wenn man sich allerdings die Anschaffungskosten (klingt jetzt schon abartig) der Oculus oder anderer Brillen + dieses Spielzeug  anschaut, wage ich an den Erfolg zu zweifeln. Da ist jeder gang in ein Bordell sicher netter und günstiger. Vielleicht eher was für Länder wo Prostitution mit harten Gefängnisstrafen bestraft wird.


----------



## kaputto8800 (2. Februar 2016)

A: Wie reinigt man dat Dingens!?

B: Macht PC Games davon ein Testvideo? Da ich ja sehr für "Jugend forscht" bin, würde ich doch den Redakteur dieses Berichtes hier gleich mal dafür vorschlagen.


----------



## hotzeus72 (3. Februar 2016)

Glaubt ihr , der entwickler testet jedes einzelne Gerät auf Funktion vor , dem Versand selber ? 
Aber wer wirklich als erster auf , dem Markt eine gut funktionierende Blowjobmaschine rausbringt , die bezahlbar , handlich und auch sehr gute Leistung hat wird sehr reich !!! 
Mfg


----------



## schmoki (3. Februar 2016)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> A: Wie reinigt man dat Dingens!?


Im Video wird erwähnt, dass durch die Vakuum Funktion auch die Reinigung von statten geht


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2016)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> A: Wie reinigt man dat Dingens!?



Hab mir mal den Artikel durchgelesen du musst eine pumpe jedesmal danach anschliessen die das rohr reinigt
die rohre sind ja wohl austauschbar


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2016)

Wurde das Projekt mittlerweile entfernt? Wenn man nämlich den Link im Artikel anklickt, dann kommt nur noch "ungültige Seite".


----------



## kidou1304 (3. Februar 2016)

Welche Testnote ist dann besser? "Sehr Gut" oder "Befriedigend" ?..xD

Und was soll daran geschmacklos sein? Klar, nem prüden Ami wäre das "offiziell" auch zu geschmacklos...
Aber ich sehe es kommen..*g*...dass sich irgendwelche Feministinnen oder weiß der Geier wer aufregen wird, dass die Frau nur als Sexobjekt her hält oder dergleichen.. nur auf was bzw mit Hilfe von was sollen Männer bzw Frauen masturbieren? Dann kommt bestimmt sowas wie "reicht denn die Fantasie nich?"..ja aber da stell ich mir auch (zumindest die meisten Leute) keine Tiere zum anturnen vor..xD also who cares.

Einzig Positive an der ganzen Sache finde ich, dass mal wieder gezeigt wird wie interessiert die Pornoindustrie an der Technik ist. Und das ist schon bedeutend wenn die da massiv erfolgreich investieren und das Ganze ausbauen. Kommt den anderen dann zu gute. Sinkende Preise für VR, ich sehe euch schon am Horizont *Optimist bin*


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Februar 2016)

Ich glaub auf dem "Gebraucht"-markt wird die Hardware sich schlecht verkaufen lassen


----------



## Saji (3. Februar 2016)

Whale whale... cum and look at this. I bet this sucks.


----------



## Sayaka (3. Februar 2016)

irgendwie erinnert mich das an Custom Maid 3d mit dem dazugehörigen Controller. Die hatten ja eine Zusammenarbeit mit Tenga...... Ja der Controller war schon lustig.


----------



## Worrel (3. Februar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich glaub auf dem "Gebraucht"-markt wird die Hardware sich schlecht verkaufen lassen


Es soll Menschen geben, die sind vor gar nix fies. Auf dem Flohmarkt versuchen einige ja auch, gebrauchte Zahnbürsten zu verkaufen ...


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich glaub auf dem "Gebraucht"-markt wird die Hardware sich schlecht verkaufen lassen



nur die rohraufsätze müssten getauscht werden hier   die maschine müsste eh durch den tüv um das prüfsiegel zu bekommen damit es exportiert nach deutschland werden dürfte


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Februar 2016)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> B: Macht PC Games davon ein Testvideo? Da ich ja sehr für "Jugend forscht" bin, würde ich doch den Redakteur dieses Berichtes hier gleich mal dafür vorschlagen.



Nur, wenn du mir eine Testversion "besorgst".


----------



## Frullo (3. Februar 2016)

Das VR wohl auch für Sex hinhalten darf wissen wir doch spätestens seit Lieutenant Barclay das erste mal bei TNG aufgetaucht ist und uns gezeigt hat, für was man das Holodeck WIRKLICH braucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher: Ja, das ist eine logische, natürlich Weiterentwicklung des Konzepts.


----------



## kaputto8800 (3. Februar 2016)

Einen recht herzlichen Dank für die Antowrt an Wynn und Schmoki, dafür habt ihr euch auch einen "feuchten" Händedruck verdient


----------



## SphinxBased (3. Februar 2016)

Alter wie dumm ist das denn und auch ein bischen armselig.....


----------



## Chemenu (3. Februar 2016)

Ich glaub das Gerät kommt wirklich noch auf den Markt. Ich vermute die Entwickler wurden von einem gewaltigen Tsunami aus Vorbestellungen, Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Bewerbungen als Betatester überrascht.


----------

